
Google Does Away With “Sponsored Links” Label, Now Ads Are Labeled “Ads” - ssclafani
http://searchengineland.com/google-does-away-with-sponsored-links-label-now-ads-are-labeled-ads-54956
======
benjoffe
I like "Ads" much better, it conveys the same information more succinctly, and
without the cheesy euphemism.

